# Intense Customer Service EU



## chiefrock (27. Oktober 2022)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte hier mal erfragen, wie so Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Intense Kundendienst aussehen. 
Auf deren EU Homepage gibt es zwar einen Chat Buttom aber bis auf Neuseeland sind die immer alle offline.  
Habe die auch schon mehrfach per Mail und Ticket kontaktiert aber ich erhalte einfach gar keine Antwort.
Und das obwohl meine Anfrage in etwa so lautet: "Hallo, interessiere mich für dieses tolle Rad und möchte es gerne kaufen. Benötige aber noch ein zwei Informationen."
Wenn die also so schlecht (bzw. gar nicht) bei Kaufanfragen kommunizieren, frage ich mich schon, wie das laufen soll, falls es mal ein Problem gibt.

Hat jemand schon mal mit denen Kontakt gehabt und würde seine Erfahrungen hier kund tun?

Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## chiefrock (28. Oktober 2022)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab mir ein Firebird gekauft.
Intense kann sich gehackt legen!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

